# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Öankaya'ya Amerikan şApkası

## turukbil

üankaya'ya Amerikan şApkası Olmaz! PDF Yazdır

Cuma, 27 Nisan 2007
Okurlarımızdan Gülşen Akkaya, ğExeterğde yetişti, Amerika seçtiğ başlıklı yazım için teşekkür ediyor ama ğBu kadar bilgiye 24 saat içinde mi ulaştınız? Neden bir yıl önce yazmadınız? Vakit geç olmadan, bir şeyler yapılamaz mıydı ? Böyle önemli operasyonlar, gerçekleşmeden bir gün önce mi açıklanacak ? Sonuçta, eğer Gül seçilirse 12. Cumhurbaşkanımız da belli midir?ğ diye soruyor.
Bu kadar bilgiye 24 saatte ulaşmadım elbette. Yazımın Exeter üniversitesi ile ilgili bölümü bir hafta önce de yayınlanmıştı. Gülğün aday gösterileceğini tahmin ettiğim için bu araştırmayı yaptım. 

Erdoğan ve Gül hakkında eski arkadaşlarının iddialarını 2002 seçimlerinden önce yazdım. BOP hakkında ise 1996 yılında yani 8 yıl öncesinden ülkeyi yönetenleri uyardım! Küresel Haçlı Seferi kitabımda da bütün olan biteni inceledim. 1997 yılından itibaren de Attila İlhan ile birlikte dip dalgasını başlattık! Biz üzerimize düşeni yaptık.

***

Muharrem Demiröz de bu yazının geniş kitlelere ulaştırılması gerektiğini belirtiyor ve Gül ve arkadaşlarının misyonu konusunda şunları ekliyor:
ğ1-20ğnci yüzyıl başında Avrupağda büyük fakirlik vardı.
2-Osmanlığdan koparılan Ortadoğu petrollerinin makine ve kimya endüstrisinde büyük katma değerlere çevrilmesi ve kuzey Avrupa kömür yatakları ile zenginlik geldi.
3-Petrol bölgelerine ise kan ve gözyaşı kaldı.
4-21ğinci yüzyıl başında Avrupağda odun dışında hiçbir doğal kaynak kalmamıştır.
5-Zenginliğin devamı ancak BOP ile tanımlanan Türk ve İslam coğrafyasının altında yer alan doğal kaynakların Batığya akması ile mümkün olabilecektir.
6-Tüm hareket ve çaba bunun içindir..
7-Ortodoks coğrafyası da aynı şekilde kontrol edilmeye çalışılmaktadır
Halkımıza bu durum anlatılmalı, sebep açıkça gösterilmelidir. Allahğın bu coğrafyaya verdiği doğal kaynaklar Batığya giderse bizden sonraki nesillere de kan ve gözyaşı kalır.
AKP işte bunun görevlisidir ve en önemli silah olan dini Allahğtan korkmadan en son raddesine kadar kullanmaktadır!ğ

***

Bülent Esinoğluğnun makalesi de aynı yönde: ğTürk Devletinin tasfiyesi Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğnin detayına göre adım adım yürüyor.
Amerika Gülğü tercih etti. Gülğün de Erdoğan ile birlikte BOP görevlisi olduğunu, hatta eski ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Powell ile dokuz maddelik. iki sayfalık gizli bir anlaşma yaptığını biliyoruz. Neydi bu anlaşma?
1-Türk Askeri Irakğın kuzeyinden çekilecek. üekildi.
2-Sınır harekatı yapılmayacak. Yapılmadı.
3-PKKğya karşı askeri harekat için Amerikağdan izin alınacak. İzin istendi, alınamadı.
4- BOPğa aktif destek verilecek. Veriliyor.
5-Türk Ordusunda asker sayısı azaltılacak.
6-Kukla devlet tanınacak ve himaye edilecek. Türk Ordusu karşı çıkıyor.
7-PKKğya af çıkarılacak. üıktı.
8-Belediyelere üzerklik verilecek. Meclisten çıktı.
9-Federasyona geçiş hazırlıkları yapılacak.Yapılıyor.
Abdullah Gül, Amerika adına yapılan basın toplantılarında ğIrakğta yaşananlar bölgeye ders olsunğ ve ğşunu açıkça söyleyeyim, Ortadoğuğda bütün rejimler değişecekğ dedi!
Yani ğAmerikağya teslim olmazsanız sizin de sonunuz böyle olur!ğdiyor!
Millete rağmen Amerikağya hizmet etmenin de bir sonu olacaktır. Bu millet çok Damat Feritğler gördü. Gene kendi kaderine el koyacak ve onlar değil gene biz kazanacağız.ğ
İKİ MİTİNG: Yarın Ankarağda iki önemli miting var. Birincisi Türkiye Gençlik Birliği tarafından düzenlenen ğAtatürkğün emrindeyiz. üankaya milletindirğ mitingi. Saat 11.00ğde Dil-Tarih Coğrafya Fakültesiğnin önünde başlayacak ve Sıhhiyeğde sona erecek. Gençler bu mitingde beni de aralarında görmek istedi. Katılacağım. İkincisi Tandoğanğda saat 13.00ğde Türkmen Cephesiğnin düzenlediği Kerkük mitingi. Sıhhiyeğdeki mitinge katılan gençler, Tandoğanğa geçerek Kerkük mitingine de destek verecek.

----------


## bozok

*Amerika, Gül ve Cumhurbaşkanlığı!  

üzcan YENİüERİ / YENİüAĞ
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 17/08/2007*  



ABDğden Milliyet Gazetesi için haber/yorum aktaran hanım bir muhabir var. Aslında onun yazdıklarına bakınca muhabirliğinden ziyade AKPğye ABDğden destek kotarmak gibi özel bir görevinin olduğu inancına kapılırsınız. ünemi, yazdıklarının başta AKP olmak üzere Türkiyeğdeki ABğci ve ABDğci çevrelerin gündemini tayin etmiş olmasından gelmektedir. Temel özelliği ise anti milliyetçi olmasıdır. Türkiyeğde milliyetçiliğin yükseldiğine yönelik bir haber mi çıktı o hemen ABD Dışişleri yetkililerinden, *ğMilliyetçilik gurursuzlukturğ*  biçimindeki sözlerini esas alarak bir haber geçer. Ya da Salman Rushdieğnin *ğmilliyetçilik ötekine bakmayı bilmeyenleri cezbediyorğ*  ya da *ğbenim aidiyetim kentleredirğ* sözlerini röportajlarına sızdırarak Milliyet Gazetesinde manşet yapar. Ama onu asıl, Türkiyeğnin tartışılan gündemini ABDğden tayin etmesi ilginç kılmaktadır. *Türkiyeğde Kandilğe operasyon yapılmasına ilişkin bir haber mi çıktı? Bu hanım, hemen bir ABDğli yetkilinin bu operasyonun ğTürkiye için hiç de iyi olmayacağınığ  söylediği yolundaki bir haberini geçer.* Türkiyeğde TSK bir bildiri mi yayınladı, O, derhal ABDğli yetkililerinden birisini bulur, buluşturur TSKğnın tutumuna karşı, hükümete destek olacak türden bir demeç alır. Hudson toplantılarını yakından izler. 

*Bu muhabire bütün kapılar sonuna kadar açıktır.* Amerikağya yönelik boynu bükük, edilgen, *ğmüzik notasığ*  türünden bile olsa bir tavır ortaya koyamadığından Abdullah Gül için *ğABDullah Gülğ*  diye başlıklar atılmıştı. *Türkiyeğde her şeye rağmen halk, ABDğci, ABğci ve İsrail yandaşı politikaları ve onların uygulayıcılarını cumhurbaşkanı olarak görmek istemiyor!*  *İşte bu noktada Abdullah Gülğün biyografisinin aklanması, iktidarın yıkanma ve yağlanmasından sorumlu malum medyaya düşüyor. *  

*Türkiyeğde -Irak, PKK ve Barzani politikaları yüzünden- ABD karşıtlığı tavana vurmuştur. ABD karşıtlığının tavana vurduğu yerde de ABDğnin politikalarına kendi politikası, projelerini de kendi projesi olarak benimseyen Gül gibilere desteğin söz konusu olmaması gerekir. Halbuki Türkiyeğde öyle olmuyor. üünkü malum medya sayesinde gerçekler ters yüz edilebilmekte, görüntüler gerçeği kapatmaktadır. Nasıl mı? Sözgelimi; Bugün Gazetesiğnin ğNeo-Baykalğ başlığı atarak, Abdullah Gülğün cumhurbaşkanlığının Deniz Baykal ile Amerikağdaki ğneo muhafazakarlarğın engelleme girişiminde birleştiğini yazarak. Ya da Taha Kıvanç, Yeni şafakta ğGazeteler ve itirazcı kalemler, engelin boşörtülü eş olduğunu söylüyorlar, ama aldanma, Gülğün önü Washingtonğdaki Neo-üılgınlar tarafından kesilmek isteniyorğ  diye yazarak. Halbuki sözü edilen ABDğdeki hanım muhabir, Abdullah Gülğün Cumhurbaşkanlığığnın ABD tarafından ne denli arzulanır olduğunu kanıtlarıyla ortaya koymuştur.*

O, Milliyetğteki köşesinde; Abdullah Gülğe karşı olanların ğ*Yeni Muhafazakarlarğ*ın içindeki *ğTürkiyeğde darbe şakşakçılığı yapan şahinlerğ* olduğunu, ancak ABD yönetiminin Gülğe muhalif olmadığını yazıyor. Yönetimin *ğ1 Mart tezkeresini Gülğe fatura etmeğ*  noktasından uzaklaştığı, iddiasında bulunmuş. ABDğlilerin, ordu sürece müdahale ederse, bunu *ğeleştirecekleriniğ*  söylediklerini de yazmıştır. O, bütün bunları yazarak bir yandan Abdullah Gülğün cumhurbaşkanı olması *ğABD yönetimi tarafından destekleniyor, kimse yanlış hesap yapmasınğ*  demeye getiriyor. Diğer yandan da orduya göz dağı vererek *ğSiz de sakın farklı bir şey düşünmeyin, çünkü buna ABD sessiz kalmayacakğ*  demeye getiriyor.
şimdi şu soruları soralım: Kıbrıs milli davasında *ğevetğ*  demeye dünden hazır dış politika sapmasının mucidi Abdullah Gül değil midir? Telafer ve Kerkükğte Türkmenler imha edilerek geriletilirken, olanı biteni yalnızca seyreden dış politikanın başında Abdullah Gül yok muydu? Abdullah Gülğün Dışişleri Bakanlığında Türkiye, bütün milli davalarında geriletilmemiş midir? Barzani ve Talabani, Abdullah Gülğün gevşek tutumu olmasaydı her fırsatta Türkiyeğyi tehdit etmeye cesaret edebilir miydi? 

*Milliyetğin ABDğdeki muhabiri Amerika yönetiminin Abdullah Gülğün cumhurbaşkanlığını desteklediğini yazıyor. Elbette destekleyeceklerdir. Siz, ABD olsaydınız, Türkiyeğde Gülğden başkasını destekler miydiniz? Hazır Türk halkının önemli bir kısmı da Gülğü desteklerken!*

----------


## bozok

ğGül, Orduğya meydan okuyorğ  

*20.08.2007 
UFUK SüYLEMEZ*  

*Financial Times / 14.08.07*

YUKARIDAKİ başlık ünlü Financial Times gazetesinde çıkan Türkiyeğdeki Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine yönelik bir yazıdan alınmış olup, birçok Türk gazetesinde de bu şekliyle geçen hafta yayınlandı. Sadece Financial Times değil, dünya çapında satan The Economist dergisi de, İngilizlerğin ünlü The Guardian gazetesi ve bunlara benzeyen çok sayıda yabancı yayın, AKPğnin Sayın Abdullah Gülğü inat ve ısrarla Cumhurbaşkanı adayı olarak göstermesinin cumhuriyetçilere ve laik rejime karşı açık bir meydan okuma olduğunu ve Türkiyeğde Atatürk Cumhuriyetiğnin geri adım atarak yenilgiyi kabul etmek mecburiyetinde kalacağını öne süren çok sayıda yazı ve yorum yayınladılar.

*ğBiz değiştikğ yalanı*

MEĞER dünyada Sayın Abdullah Gülğün adaylığını AKPğden bile çok isteyen ne kadar çok kaynak ve odak varmış da haberimiz yokmuş. Türkiyeğye karşı yıllardan beri sistematik biçimde yürütülen psikolojik harekatın görünür unsurları olan Barzanici, Sorosçu, İkinci Cumhuriyetçi çevrelerin sözcülüğünü yapan medyada da benzer yazı ve yorumlar yayınlanıyor. Tüm bu çevrelerin desteği bile Sayın Abdullah Gülğün cumhurbaşkanı adayı olmaktan kendiliğinden vazgeçmesi için yeterli bir sebep olmalıdır. Bugüne kadar tüm Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerinde adaylara karşı çeşitli eleştiri ve çekinceler öne sürülmüştür... Ama Sayın Abdullah Gülğün adaylığının ortaya çıkardığı toplumsal reaksiyon bugüne değin hiçbir adaya yönelik olarak gerçekleşmemiştir... Sayın Abdullah Gül bile niyeti ve samimiyetinden kuşku duyanları ikna edebilmek için *ğinanın rol yapmıyorumğ*  demek zorunda kalmaktadır. Sayın Abdullah Gül, Sayın Tayyip Erdoğan ile birlikte geçmişin radikal, siyasal İslamcı, Anayasağya aykırı faaliyetleri nedeniyle kapatılan partilerin önde gelen isimlerinden birisidir. 28 şubatğtan sonra taktik ve söylem değiştirerek *ğbiz değiştikğ*  demeleri de ne geçmişlerini, ne de kendilerinden duyulan kaygıları ve kuşkuları gidermeye yetememektedir. 

*Türban meselesi*

SAYIN Abdullah Gülğün Dışişleri Bakanlığı dönemi Türkiyeğnin uluslararası platformda Kıbrıs meselesinden Ermeni iddialarına kadar hemen her alanda taviz vermeye zorlandığı, irtifa ve mevzi kaybettiği başarısızlıklarla doludur. Annan Planığna destek vererek milli kahraman Sayın Rauf Denktaşğı hiçe sayan politikaların mimarı Sayın Abdullah Gülğdür. Eşinin siyasal İslamcıların sembolü haline getirilen türban meselesini hem üniversite önlerinde, hem de AİHMğye taşıyarak militanca yaptığı mücadele henüz çok yenidir. AKPğnin 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde uluslararası güç odaklarının ve sıcak paracılar ile birtakım medyanın desteğini arkasına alarak oylarını artırmış olması, onlara böyle bir ismi Cumhurbaşkanlığına dayatma hakkı vermemektedir. 

*Toplumun kaygıları*

SAYIN Abdullah Gül Cumhurbaşkanı olduğunda tek parti iktidarının devleti tamamen ele geçirerek partizanca davranacağına dair toplumun geniş kaygıları vardır. Büyükelçileri, valileri, rektörleri, yüksek yargı yöneticilerini ve Genelkurmay Başkanığnı atama yetkisini haiz Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamına, geçmişin partizan ve siyasal İslamcı bir isminin oturtulmak istenmesi, toplumda derin gerilimler ve kaotik bir sürecin tetiklenmesine neden olabilir. Bu nedenle AKP yanlısı iç ve dış güçlerce adeta cumhuriyet ile hesaplaşma ve rövanşa dönüştürülmek istenen Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin geleceği bakımından hayati öneme sahiptir. AKP ve Sayın Abdullah Gül, yol yakınken bu sevdadan kendiliğinden vazgeçmelidirler. Atatürk Cumhuriyetiğne bağlı tüm kişi ve kurumlar da onlara bu gerçeği hatırlatacak laik demokratik Atatürk Cumhuriyetiğne sahip çıkacak gerekli adımları atmalı ve tavırları gecikmeksizin ortaya koymalıdırlar. Demokratik uzlaşma ve olgunluk içinde, özüyle ve sözüyle Atatürk ve cumhuriyet değerlerine gönülden bağlı, tutum ve davranışlarıyla bunu kanıtlamış milli duruş ve ulusal çıkarları hassasiyetle koruyacak ve gururla ğNe Mutlu Türküm Diyene!ğ diyebilecek, nitelikli, tarafsız ve çağdaş bir cumhurbaşkanı ismi üzerinde bir milli mutabakat mutlaka sağlanmalıdır. Buna hala vaktimiz vardır...

----------

